# Doggy Portraits



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Dont know if this is against the rules or not but thought it might be of interest to some.

My sister is doing Doggy Portrait commissions if you are interested.

If you are on Facebook https://www.facebook.com/commerce/listing/456996755688889/?ref=share_attachment

If not here are some examples and the details

*Original Pet Portrait Pastel Drawings £50

"I am a professional artist who is an established exhibitor in many galleries in the North of England. Due to the current restrictions I have diversified into doing pet portraits. The portraits are A1 size and unframed. I am retailing them at a bargain price as my work in galleries sells for up to £300. I will produce the art from one of your photos and clients have said I really reflect the character of the pet in the artwork. Alongside this I can use a colour palette that is to your liking and sympathetic to the setting you want to display the work in."
*

Contact her through Facebook or PM me if you cant get onto that link and ill give you her details. A few examples below, there are more on the FB link if you can get into it.

Click to enlarge.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

My daughter had one of these 'doggy' artists do a portrait of my Grandson for my Christmas.

Just sayin' in case she wants to diversify.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Many years ago when we were on holiday in Grassington, a place were we were several times a year, in a stationary shop I think it was, we saw a drawing of a Sheltie the image of the one we had, we contacted the artist because we were interested to know if he had drawn Brandy, maybe taken his photo and then making a pencil drawing of it later, he said it wasn't him Brandy, it was a bitch that belonged to his friend. We never believed him because every part of the colouring was Brandy, maybe he thought we wanted money for using him as a model. :grin2: We kept the drawing for years, I have no idea where it went.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

They are beautiful drawings. I often feel that I would want a drawing of my dog. I, of course, think she is beautiful! First, though, is to get a good photo! No good to your sister, but once lock down is over I have a friend who should be a professional photographer. Her father is the renowned Anthony Reynolds of horse portrait fame. I will give it a go myself in the meantime.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

patp said:


> They are beautiful drawings. I often feel that I would want a drawing of my dog. I, of course, think she is beautiful! First, though, is to get a good photo! No good to your sister, but once lock down is over I have a friend who should be a professional photographer. Her father is the renowned Anthony Reynolds of horse portrait fame. I will give it a go myself in the meantime.


Yes a few people have said its getting the right photo that is proving difficult. Let me know if you do and you want one and I will PM you Alisons details.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’d love one

The photo may be a problem now

He’s no longer the beautiful hound he once was , but I’ll try a few photos to see if I can recapture the old Shadow, his eyes are still beautiful but his face is a bit skeletal 

Sandra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Use a photograph from a few years ago Sandra ? We have just been given one of our Border Collie by an artist in Ha,pshire - absolutely besutiful and really captures him well.

They make great presents.....


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I couldn't bear to have constant reminders of all the dog friends I have had who only lived 12 or 15 years. If that makes me a stupid old git I don't care. My dogs are my friends and always were.

I quite like some people too.

Lovely portraits though.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes I understand that earnyboy, but surely you have photos?

A drawing that captures the essence , not quite as real as a photo, but in someways more special

Although I guess like me you don’t have photos on view , a portrait you would

Now even I would never describe you as a stupid old git :wink2:

An old git maybe, stupid never:grin2:

Sandra


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I do have photos, and when the mood is right I talk to the buggers.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Great, you are so normal then

My life with shadow is now not so great, but it’s not his fault

He will always be my hound from hell

My beautiful hound from hell , who turned holidays in the van into a nightmare, guarding us whether we needed it or not, a gentle giant until he wasn’t 

Who loves his family although sadly due to Covid no longer sees them, who has nipped every grandchild , boys only, to behave 

Yes we will miss him when he goes, but he will leave such memories 

I think the last dog we will ever have, health now would make it difficult to walk a dog 

When he goes and at his age it won’t be long, a new era, without a German shepherd 

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> I'd love one
> 
> The photo may be a problem now
> 
> ...


Yes you want one of him at his finest Sandra. That Avatar photo is quite a good one. If you find one and you want a picture doing ill give you Alisons details.


----------

